# Rubber Ammo Review



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

As the winter begins to set in, I've been experimenting with ways to shoot in my house. There's no good place to safely shoot steel or marbles in my house, and any fliers will put holes in drywall or mirrors. I was scouring the forum and found a post from 2013 where ryguy27 had come up with a cool solution. I would post the link, but couldn't figure it out. Using computers for anything more than typing tends to make me see red. You can find the post by Googling: Slingshotforum Rubber Slingshot Darts.

I won't go through the steps on how to construct them, but you just take eraser caps and some paracord strands, and glue the strands into the eraser to make a fletching of sorts. It kind of functions like a flu flu arrow or atlatl darts. The weight is in the tip of the eraser, and the strings create drag to help the thing fly true instead of tumble! Ryguy27 put lead sinker's in his erasers, but I found they hit with too much impact for my comfort (gotta protect the drywall, remember?)

I took about 30 shots last night with looped 1632 rubber. I was shooting at 20 feet at a ping pong ball. Got 3 hits and 2 fliers, and the rest were within a few inches of the target. I'm pretty sure my fliers were caused by improper seating of the erasers in the pouch. Best part, I hit the wall a few times and it didn't leave a scratch! I'm planning on setting up a frame with single 1632 and a pouch just for the darts to keep me busy over the winter. I highly recommend these!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here it is :https://slingshotforum.com/topic/28126-rubber-slingshot-darts/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats clever ammo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I made those about 3 years back...they work..but was just not for me is all

akaOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For indoor shooting, I'm wondering if 6mm airsoft BBs powered by 1632 singles or narrow bands would damage walls and mirrors ... * :iono:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Match-Grade-6mm-Bio-BB-20-Gr-Per-5000/37001635


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *For indoor shooting, I'm wondering if 6mm airsoft BBs powered by 1632 singles or narrow bands would damage walls and mirrors ... * :iono:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Match-Grade-6mm-Bio-BB-20-Gr-Per-5000/37001635


I am sure it would do some damage as there a hard plastic object......and mow you add power to send that object at your target...I am sur it would break a

mirror..and put a good dent into a dry wall......akaOldmiser


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Only one way to find out Alfred! They key to hard ammo may be using weaker bands. Less energy=less impact right? I tried shooting some airsoft BB's but they curved 10ft out. If you come up with other solutions, let me know!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another good option is the 68 caliber re-usable rubber paint balls available on Ebay . They are close in size and weight to a 5/8 inch glass marble . This is a nice feature if your're a marble guy . Nothing is a hundred percent safe . That's where skill and common sense come in to play in shooting indoors .


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

treefork said:


> Another good option is the 68 caliber re-usable rubber paint balls available on Ebay . They are close in size and weight to a 5/8 inch glass marble . This is a nice feature if your're a marble guy . Nothing is a hundred percent safe . That's where skill and common sense come in to play in shooting indoors .


 Treefork is correct! I have the reusable paintball ammo (black) and they work wonders indoors! I bought mine from amazon. A little pricey, but well worth it! Might be cheaper on ebay.

I also use Nerf rival ammo, a little larger (yellow). And I also just experimented with paracord ammo (orange). I made them a tad bit larger than marbles. They also work pretty well and are fun to make! The one in the picture is large with three strands, but I made one with two strands (not posted) which in my opinion shoots better than the three strand. Its pretty much the same size as marbles.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Only one way to find out Alfred! They key to hard ammo may be using weaker bands. Less energy=less impact right? I tried shooting some airsoft BB's but they curved 10ft out. If you come up with other solutions, let me know!


*No solutions, only speculation. What if airsoft veers due to being way over rubbered. Indoors, it only has to fly straight for about 30 feet, so what would provide just enough power to do that, but not cause collateral damage ... I would start with a couple of #64 (or #33) rubber bands cut open to make 1/4 x 7" flats and go from there ... but maybe nothing works. I can't experiment bc my everlovin' says nnnoooooooooooo to indoor shooting. * :nono:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Only one way to find out Alfred! They key to hard ammo may be using weaker bands. Less energy=less impact right? I tried shooting some airsoft BB's but they curved 10ft out. If you come up with other solutions, let me know!
> ...


Just shoot real early in the morning or real late at night while she's sleeping! She'll never know! Lol


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyLikesIt said:
> ...


*Oh she'd know, those Hummel figurines are irresistible targets. *


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

For winter shooting, I have a couple of frames setup with single Dankung 1632 and GZK 1636 for use with Wasp plastic ammo. Purchasing the ammo, can be a little costly coming from the UK.

I haven't tried these, but Tardis Tara had posted this a while ago and looked like a promising alternative to Wasp ammo for indoor shooting. They are silicone beads 9mm and 12mm (9.5MM = 3/8 inch - 12.7MM = 1/2 inch)

9MM

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Rabbit-Co-Necklaces-Bracelets/dp/B01KATDSY0/ref=pd_sim_21_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01KATDSY0&pd_rd_r=3b7366a1-0179-11e9-bcdd-7501865a8e6d&pd_rd_w=57zM1&pd_rd_wg=sl8ca&pf_rd_p=18bb0b78-4200-49b9-ac91-f141d61a1780&pf_rd_r=53R8PF01DZCR7768DTKS&psc=1&refRID=53R8PF01DZCR7768DTKS

12MM

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Rabbit-Co-Necklaces-Bracelets/dp/B012F830LA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1544995101&sr=8-14&keywords=silicone+beads


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

ShootnCoastie said:


> For winter shooting, I have a couple of frames setup with single Dankung 1632 and GZK 1636 for use with Wasp plastic ammo. Purchasing the ammo, can be a little costly coming from the UK.
> 
> I haven't tried these, but Tardis Tara had posted this a while ago and looked like a promising alternative to Wasp ammo for indoor shooting. They are silicone beads 9mm and 12mm (9.5MM = 3/8 inch - 12.7MM = 1/2 inch)
> 
> ...


Those look cool. I wonder how well they work.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Only one way to find out Alfred! They key to hard ammo may be using weaker bands. Less energy=less impact right? I tried shooting some airsoft BB's but they curved 10ft out. If you come up with other solutions, let me know!


The key to airsoft bbs might be to use 0.12g bbs and use stronger bands and a heavy pouch. Lighter bands are going to give more speed with light ammo. All that said My above formula seems to be a recipe for knuckle slap. My recommendation might be to use nerf rival ammo balls if you are able to accomidate 22mm diameter.


----------

